# Hard Cyst/Stones in Dorado?!?!



## purplengold81 (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone ever seen anything like this is a Dorado? Fish looked healthy besides being full of these things. Size ranged from eraser size to from large fingernail. Hard yellow and reddish.


----------



## purplengold81 (Apr 2, 2018)

Note.... They were in the meat/filets themselves


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

hummmm....corexit?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you still have the meat and the cysts, send them to the Dauphin Island Sea Lab. Wrap in tin foil if possible, and keep them on ice.


----------

